# Cinesonique Music Competition 2013



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, we are back!

I am still in the process of setting the guidelines. There will be some updates. 

Daryl Griffith will be returning as one of the judges and we also have Neil Varley, Senior Producer, BBC Concert Orchestra on board.

More details to follow!

Tanuj.


----------



## musophrenic (Jan 8, 2013)

Keeping myself in the loop for this one


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 9, 2013)

Go for it!


Tanuj.


----------



## rickholets (Feb 17, 2013)

Time allowing, I'd love to try this.


----------



## PhilipeZ (Mar 9, 2013)

Any News on this?


----------



## PhilipeZ (May 25, 2013)

Still no news?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 31, 2013)

Philipez,

Sorry, I have been busy with work and I am also trying to make this year really stand out for the participants. 

I will be announcing the details very soon. Please be patient, I do this on my own in my own time and I do not make any money from Cinesonique.

We need a new web site with a donation page linked to PayPal and some funding for a few other things. It may have to come out of the donation this year.

But, I am trying my best to keep it as real as possible.


Its definitely happening very soon! 


For the latest news, join our Facebook page here: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/


Regards,

Tanuj.


----------



## PhilipeZ (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for you reply. I really appreciate that you are organizing this in your free time - so you have my full understanding!


----------

